# Part time employment - Am I entitled to social welfare assistance



## juanace (10 Feb 2009)

I've recently been let go from a part-time job and am now only working 20 hours a week. 

I now earn about 1200euro a month.
I pay A0 PRSI Class in this job.
I've had this particular job for 4 years at basically the same pay for all those for years. 

The other parttime job earned me 1500euro a month NET from June 2008 to January 2009. 

Am i entitled to some sort of pay assistence given these circumstances? How do I find out? Do I need to provide other information?

Any advice much appreciated! Many thanks!


----------



## gipimann (11 Feb 2009)

It depends on how many days your 20  hours are spread over.  If they're spread over 5 days (e.g. all mornings) then you're not available for work on any given day and wouldn't be entitled to sign for Jobseeker's.

Have a look at the key post in the Redundancy & Unemployment forum on claiming / applying for Jobseeker's.


----------

